# 3 piece travel/spin rod



## Davey G

Does anyone own or can recommend a 3 piece travel/spin rod that will pack down into small pieces? I have a 4 piece fly rod that fits into a tube about 80cm long and I wanted something similar in the way of a spin rod for taking with me on trips away, packing into the car etc etc.

Alternatively - what are those telescopic rods like?? I've always steered well away from them, but if theres a 'decent' one out there I'd consider it.

Ideally I'm after something around 6 1/2 - 7 foot long in the 2-4kg class.

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Peril

I have a Shimano Taipan Extreme 6'6" 4kg 3 piece glass composite rod. It has landed me salmon, all my good trevs, pinkies and even a rat king. Casts 1/8oz without problem. No good for finesse fishing though


----------



## craig450

Okuma have just released a graphite "traveller" series of rods, a 2 peice 5ft 6inch baitcaster 5-8kg. A 4 peice 6ft 6in spinning rod 3-6kg, and a 6ft 6in telescopic spin rod 3-6kg. RRP is said to be $100 so they sound like they would be worth a look.


----------



## Squidder

A lot more pricey (but IMO well worth considering) is the new 6 piece 6'6" Nitro travel rod. At $380 it's not for everyone but I doubt you'd get a better 'true' travel rod. Length of the pieces is 415mm, rod is rated 2-4kg.


----------



## bazzoo

Davey , i bought a Gillmaster GTS701 graphite telescopic rod on ebay , its a 7.0ft rod and packs down to 18inches and is 1-4kgs I am sure 5th of november bought one at the same time , i have not had one problem with it and it casts brilliantly and from memory it was only about $50.00 , have not caught anything bigger than bream and mid size flatties on it , but thats not the rods fault , i am sure it would handle a very solid fish .


----------



## Dave73

Hi DG

If your feeling wealthy I have seen G Loomis do a approx 7ft 3 piece beauty. Dont know much more than that, great for medium sportfishing for sambos, flathead, small kings etc. Using metals, plastics approx 4-8kg I expect. etc had to look away as I could feel the itch!!

Dave


----------



## Davey G

Thanks for all the replies.

Squidder/Dave73 - unfortunately I'm not feeling wealthy and although would love a loomis or a nitro, its not gonna happen. 

I'm really just after this rod as a muck around rod - something to have on hand when travelling/in the car if I want to chuck a lure /sp around for half an hour between appointments or during a lunch break etc. I'd like it to be something that would cast a light soft plastic or small hard body so really after a 1-3kg or 2-4kg stick or similar.

Guess I'll keep an eye out at my local tackleshop and on ebay.


----------



## polylureosis

The latest Shimano Catalouge has a number of three piece designs.

There would be two options that would suit what you looking for.

TCurve travel spin 703 - 7' 2-5kg 
Would imagine this will be around the $250ish
http://www.shimanofish.com.au/catal...<>ast_id=1408474395181791&bmUID=1191554418643

Raider travel spin 663 - 6'6" 3-5kg
Would imagine this will be around the $130ish
http://www.shimanofish.com.au/catal...<>ast_id=1408474395181791&bmUID=1191554418643

With the Aud $ high you could also consider ordering one in from Basspro.com or the like.
plenty of options....
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=84773&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=59069&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=74070&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_52902_100002002_100000000_100002000_100-2-2

Ash


----------



## Dillo

Davey, Shakespear Ugly Sticks have a couple of travel rods which would be suitable for what you are after and cheap in the $60 price range.

I brought one from MoTackle and has proven to be handy.

Rod


----------



## FishinDan

Dave - I used to have a shimano one which I did love (Details here http://www1.freewebs.com/fishin_dan/shimanotraveller.htm) but it just didn't quite break down small enough to fit into standard luggage suitcases.

I found in the end a graphite rod for about the $110 mark which was a 5 piece. BCF had it, and it came in its own zip up hard case. I can't remember the exact name of it, but it started with a "C" I think... I used to have one of the 1 piece versions & it was a great rod. It would be perfect for what you want. It will be a great SP rod. I was going to get one for all my old works travels, but then I changed jobs...

If I remember the brand or find a link, I will let you know.


----------



## KingHit

Hi Davey G,

I would have a look at the Temple Fork Outfitters series of 3 piece spinning rods. These guys make awesome fly rods at reasonable prices in comparison to some other brands. This means you know that they are good at making 3 and 4 piece rods, also a LIFETIME WARRANTY!! They have a 4 - 10 lb 6'6" which would fit the bill i imagine. Have only heard great reviews about them with one guy using a rod from this series for bonefish so the power to castability must be good.

http://www.templeforkflyrods.com/conven ... nning.html

Otherwise if you want something cheaper and great value i would have a look at the Micro Lite Pack rods from Basspro, currently on special for $US 30!! Either the 6' 3 piece 2 - 8 LB (1/16 - 1/4 OZ) SPINNING or the 6'6" 4 PIECE 4 - 12 LB (1/8 - 1/2 OZ) SPINNING. They will not have a fast action as my dad has bought one of the non travel version in 4-10 lb however the finish is very good and ridiculous for the money.

Cheers,


----------



## camel

I've made a couple of Temple Fork Fly rods and I can't fault the blanks. Exceptional value for money, If never used one of their spin rods but they should be every bit as good as their fly blanks. Though to make their price point I've noticed they use cheaper components on their rods. But from what I've seen the components are good enough.


----------



## JET01

I know this is a big dig up from the past.

But has anyone done the research on more current models?

Ive checked out a couple so far :
the tcurve revolution 3-5kg is just a bit heavy. 
the raider 2-4kg feels cheap and nasty. 
an Okuma 2-5kg which is a bit heavy. 
Havent been able to get my hands on a daiwa wilderness yet but i hear they are great value for money. 
id like to look at the nitro 007 traveller but its a bit pricey for me. And so is the 7ft tcurve tourament.

Anyone know of any other good travel rods out there between $100-200 2-4kg and ahorter than 80cm when broken down?


----------



## anselmo

JET01 said:


> I know this is a big dig up from the past.
> 
> But has anyone done the research on more current models?
> 
> Ive checked out a couple so far :
> the tcurve revolution 3-5kg is just a bit heavy.
> the raider 2-4kg feels cheap and nasty.
> an Okuma 2-5kg which is a bit heavy.
> Havent been able to get my hands on a daiwa wilderness yet but i hear they are great value for money.
> id like to look at the nitro 007 traveller but its a bit pricey for me. And so is the 7ft tcurve tourament.
> 
> Anyone know of any other good travel rods out there between $100-200 2-4kg and ahorter than 80cm when broken down?


St Croix SCII 2S60LF4 6'0" 4 piece 4-8lb 1/16-5/16oz
Blank available here: http://www.therodworks.com.au/513-SCII- ... lanks.html ($60! not sure if thats correct - but bargain if so)
My version used here (pics): viewtopic.php?f=17&t=25686&hilit=blessington
and here: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=25597#p272544

consider building one of these or having one built - cheaper and better than shop bought
(this blank also available as a ready rolled version)
Gra and Nick Toozoff here on AKFF dot heir won rods and theres some recent builds in the DIY section


----------



## tez89

JET01 said:


> I know this is a big dig up from the past.
> 
> But has anyone done the research on more current models?
> 
> Ive checked out a couple so far :
> the tcurve revolution 3-5kg is just a bit heavy.
> the raider 2-4kg feels cheap and nasty.
> an Okuma 2-5kg which is a bit heavy.
> Havent been able to get my hands on a daiwa wilderness yet but i hear they are great value for money.
> id like to look at the nitro 007 traveller but its a bit pricey for me. And so is the 7ft tcurve tourament.
> 
> Anyone know of any other good travel rods out there between $100-200 2-4kg and ahorter than 80cm when broken down?


Which Okuma rod were you referring to because they offer 2 rods that meet your requirements. Those being the 6'6" 1-3kg and the 7' 2-4kg X-factor models; that being said though I can't find the 7' online.

http://www.okuma.com.au/Okumahome/show_ ... d=279&tech

If you Google Okuma X-factor Travel rod you'll be able to find some feedback regarding these rods and if you do end up buying one (or you manage to locate the 7' 4 pce rod) please report back as I've been tossing up between these or just sticking with a 2 piece rod. Thanks!


----------



## solatree

I have a shimano T-Curve revolution inshore travel. 2-5kg - 7ft - 3 Piece . Really really like it. Been good on 60cm+ snapper yet light enough for bream and whiting. $189 at Ray and Annes http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... od-series/

Alternatively there is the raider travel series $119 at Ray and Annes http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... avel-rods/ The Travel bream is 7ft and 2-4kg.


----------



## justcrusin

if your after a cheap one Davey PM me but if you want a quality rod the Nitro innovator series are the way to go 4-6 pce and awesome rods from bream rods to snapper there all good, expensive but really good.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin

LOL it is too paddy LOL somebody must have resarected it I was browsing the new post tab


----------



## JET01

tez89 said:


> JET01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a big dig up from the past.
> 
> But has anyone done the research on more current models?
> 
> Ive checked out a couple so far :
> the tcurve revolution 3-5kg is just a bit heavy.
> the raider 2-4kg feels cheap and nasty.
> an Okuma 2-5kg which is a bit heavy.
> Havent been able to get my hands on a daiwa wilderness yet but i hear they are great value for money.
> id like to look at the nitro 007 traveller but its a bit pricey for me. And so is the 7ft tcurve tourament.
> 
> Anyone know of any other good travel rods out there between $100-200 2-4kg and ahorter than 80cm when broken down?
> 
> 
> 
> Which Okuma rod were you referring to because they offer 2 rods that meet your requirements. Those being the 6'6" 1-3kg and the 7' 2-4kg X-factor models; that being said though I can't find the 7' online.
> 
> http://www.okuma.com.au/Okumahome/show_ ... d=279&tech
> 
> If you Google Okuma X-factor Travel rod you'll be able to find some feedback regarding these rods and if you do end up buying one (or you manage to locate the 7' 4 pce rod) please report back as I've been tossing up between these or just sticking with a 2 piece rod. Thanks!
Click to expand...

The okuma i looked at was a Taurino. Think its old stock. Looks the goods for lures between 1/4oz +. Too heavy for lighter.


----------



## JET01

justcrusin said:


> if your after a cheap one Davey PM me but if you want a quality rod the Nitro innovator series are the way to go 4-6 pce and awesome rods from bream rods to snapper there all good, expensive but really good.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Ive got a nitro viper so i agree with you when it comes to how goo they are. Just cant justify spending that kind of cash on a rod i wont get to use as often though. Cheapest ive been able to find the traveller 007 is just under $400.

I may change my mind. Looks like ill go the daiwa wanderer though.


----------



## imnotoriginal

I have a nitro travel rod which breaks down into 6 pieces and is a good bit of kit. I also use 2 fox travel rods which are also very good rods and come with their own tubes for transport.

Joel


----------



## Duggo

I've found some tcurve 3 pieces online for what seems and absolute bargain. Having never used one is there major cons to the 3 piece? It will make flying up north a breeze if I can throw it into the suitcase with a box of lures and the calcutta for a weekend.


----------

